# Vostok Komanderski `parachute`



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Arrived today curtesy of Foggy, many thanks Ian









I had one of these in the early 90`s when they seemed to be everywhere but let it go, since redescovering watches I`ve been trying to get another so am very chuffed









*Vostok Komanderski, 17 Jewel 2414 manual wind movement, c1980`s*


















File Size: 98.27 KB

and the back....

* Vostok Komanderski, 17 Jewel 2414 manual wind movement, c1980`s*










File Size: 99.51 KB

I think it really goes well on the green HDN


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Lovely crisp photos there Mac.









I guess you have got the hang of photoshop now eh?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Fine looking Russian Mac.







I do like a bit of Russian myself, believe it or not.










Nice gesture by Foggy, played Ian.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Stan said:


> Fine looking Russian Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really Stan ...?

You do surprise me..

NOT!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll shut up then.









Like that could be possible.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ESL said:


> Lovely crisp photos there Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems so & thanks again











Stan said:


> Fine looking Russian Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Stan I love the colour and yes it was nice of Ian, he gave it to me FOC











ESL said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Fine looking Russian Mac.
> ...





















Stan said:


> I'll shut up then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its *Never* going to happen


----------

